# Does anyone know of a knife skills class in Tampa area?



## Mauro (Nov 26, 2012)

After almost severing the tip of her finger with a very sharp knife while cutting potatoes- (not even sure a knife skill class covers this mistake) My wife is strongly suggesting she may want to take a class on how to properly cut/chop/slice/dice. She cooks almost any style of food, and really does not have any favorite techniques at present. If any of you have suggestions on where to send her, I'm all ears. 

-Mauro

PS - It was with this guy -




that did her in. I have no idea why she grabbed it to slie potatoes, then put her fingers under it and actually push down till she almost when through her thumb, but she did. Took 3 stitches to close it up. I'd have personally dealt with a bandaid but she was futzing with it and making it worse so off to the ER we went after diner.


----------



## Mauro (Nov 26, 2012)

Update - the knife was the Tojiro ITK 120mm petty, not that it matters much.


----------



## Deckhand (Nov 26, 2012)

Sur La Table has knife skills classes in many areas. They have locations in Florida.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 26, 2012)

If you can't find a class, one of the better books on knife skills is _Knife Skills Illustrated: A User's Manual_, by Peter Hertzmann

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0393061787/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

A sample chapter can be downloaded here: http://ebookbrowse.com/knife-skills-illustrated-sample-chapter-pdf-d106140667

Rick


----------



## jmforge (Nov 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, the closest Sur Le Table to us is downtown Sarasota.


Deckhand said:


> Sur La Table has knife skills classes in many areas. They have locations in Florida.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like you might have to teach her yourself afterall


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2012)

PM sent.


----------

